
Analyze how well your resume matches a job - huisjames
http://jobscan.co
======
Silhouette
There seems to be a checkbox just _after_ the "Analyze" button, which might
not even be on the screen if someone tries this out. It is checked by default
and seems to mean that the site will share your submitted data with unknown
recruiters. There also isn't a privacy policy on the site to clarify what the
implications are.

To the site operator: If this is a genuine attempt to help people and you're
not out to screw anyone, the above makes you look bad. Also, talk to a lawyer,
before someone's lawyer talks to you much less pleasantly. Depending on where
you are, you could be in all kinds of trouble if anyone didn't see that box
and then objected to the consequences.

~~~
seivan
Could be a reverse honeypot for bots?

~~~
Silhouette
I'm genuinely wondering at this point whether we should flag this post and
submit the site as a suspected phishing exercise to the major search engines.
There are no verifiable contact details, terms, privacy policy or other
expected information on it. It's presumably collecting a lot of sensitive
personal information in a dubious way. The guy allegedly submitting this post
seems to have an HN account that he only ever uses for self promotion and it
appears he has never replied to any comments or otherwise interacted with
anyone here. About the only information I can find that looks anything like
real data about this site is that it's trying to raise real money at a $3M
valuation via AngelList, and the guy supposedly behind it worked for Microsoft
and Groupon, the latter claim not exactly boosting confidence in the
legitimacy of this new site. I don't want to go all knee-jerky and cause
trouble if it really is a genuine project, but this looks really shady.

~~~
huisjames
Hi there,

I'm the creator of Jobscan and I built the app in an attempt to solve the
problem of qualified candidates getting weeded out by ATS because they don't
have the right keywords on their resumes.

My previous start-up Wodache (feel free to Google it) won numerous awards.

This is a MVP in an attempt to solve a large problem. I prioritized product
features over privacy and thank you all for the feedback. I'm working on a
privacy notice and ways to make the site more trustworthy.

I'm also an avid reader of HN through Zaker News app so I don't tend to
comment or share links. But I'll get on that also. :)

------
doktrin
Genuine question : outside of software, are job listings also terrible
reflections of the needs of the position? I feel like I am often contacted
regarding positions for which I am not qualified on paper.

Recently, for instance, a recruiter contacted me regarding an opening which
required the following (among others) :

 _7+ years experience, C, C++, Python, Ruby, Flash, Matlab, "network
programming", RPC, sockets, "database programming" [1]._

I don't have 7 years experience, and would never advertise myself as having
meaningful professional expertise with all but 1 or 2 of the actual skills
listed (although I've worked with each at one point or another).

Yet, I would assume they thought I was a viable candidate for the position
since it was sent my way.

[1] position title : "Ruby on Rails developer"

------
ansimionescu
That's a hard (and beautiful) problem, but this silly web app is definitely
not the answer.

~~~
huisjames
Hi, I'm the creator of this app. I'd love to hear how you might think this
tool can improve?

Thanks!

------
alok-g
Bright.com tried to do similar thing [1], and shortly after sign up, I had a
bridge construction job sent my way as a great potential fit.

[1] Heard this directly from the founder about a year back.

